# Milang to Goolwa Freshwater Classic is back on



## Elanora (Nov 16, 2011)

After years of low water on the Lower Lakes and Murray River in South Australia, the Milang to Goolwa Yacht Race is being run again on the 22nd of January 2012. The race is open to trailerables, river boats or OTB and in years gone by has been the biggest freshwater yacht race in Australia and maybe the Southern Hemisphere. See: Goolwa Regatta Week - The Races


----------

